# Perseids meteor shower?



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Anyone setting up for tomorrow nights peak meteor shower? I have plans to be out all night, finally got a night off during an event to practice some night photography. Space Station flyby is also a bonus......


----------



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Shaky said:


> Anyone setting up for tomorrow nights peak meteor shower? I have plans to be out all night, finally got a night off during an event to practice some night photography. Space Station flyby is also a bonus......


If all goes to plan I will be, either tonight at the beach or I am going to wake up early Friday morning and try and get some pics before I launch my kayak to go fishing.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Cloudy all last night here in Austin dangit.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Cloudy all last night here in Austin dangit.


Same here in Palacios. Got up at 2am for nada........


----------

